
What is Ethereum? – A high level intro to the problems Ethereum can fix - pipermerriam
https://medium.com/@quickleft/what-is-ethereum-cfea3902010
======
enginnr
SO many problems are being solved on the same plane they were created with.
What I love about Ethereum is the _direct action_ approach where rather than
simply request that those in power get their act together in any meaningful
way, we just create the damn thing ourselves and proceed as normal...

~~~
pipermerriam
I haven't heard it put that way, but now having heard it, I like it a lot.
Thanks for giving me a new way to talk about this sort of thing.

